# Nuclear Decontamination Centre



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2015)

Hardened structure for the decontamination of persons affected by chemical, biological, or nuclear attack. Visited with Gingrove

Abandoned in 1994, although you wouldn’t think it, its virtually mint inside! 




A radiation symbol on the back of the entry door slightly unnerved me, but reading it properly reveals that this place was geared up to decontaminate 100 people at a time. Mainly for chemical / biological attack, but for occasional nuclear decontamination (albeit a lot smaller numbers) This paper sign is from January 1975. 




I love how the vault makers plaque on the door describes how long it will resist each type of attack for! 




Decontamination requires lots of filtration:



‘Normal’ (un contaminated persons) Reception Area: 
Unfortunately a police firearms training exercise took place in here shortly after closure which has caused some damage. You can see some 9mm bullet holes through the original Perspex here  




I’m assuming this had a sheet of plastic in the front during its working period to display certain statuses: 







Old TV. Had to take a pic of this, it was the same TV we had in our house growing up! 



Decontamination areas: 
So you’d have your external shower before even getting close to entering. Once inside you’d strip your ‘dirties’ (bar your gas mask) and pop them down an double airlocked chute and head to the showers… 


Through another double airlock you’d come to these showers. You’d be showering 4 at a time, so you’ve got to have a close relationship with your colleagues! Note the double air locked chute for your dirty gas masks too. 







Decontamination sick bay, with pull down ‘beds’. Check out that door in the background too. 




More art (some of you will recognise the fella chucking lighting bolts from some of my previous posts!) 




At one end an admin block had been added. It wasn’t hardened or protected at all, it even had windows! Still, nice corridor shot to finish:




Thanks for looking.


----------



## Conrad (Oct 13, 2015)

That really is quite something


----------



## smiler (Oct 13, 2015)

First one I've seen pics of X, without your explanatory notes I'd a bin struggling, Thanks


----------



## krela (Oct 13, 2015)

You live in communal space with communal showers in basic training, they beat any self-conciousness out of you then and by the time you get to this stage you're not gonna be body shy. Plus if I had hot particles stuck to me I'm not sure shyness would be the first thing on my mind. 

Funny thing is this is basically identical in design to WW2 era decon blocks, just hardened against modern weapons.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 13, 2015)

Good stuff there. It's not like you to care about radiation signs?. You wee green. ;-)


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 13, 2015)

Nicely done and well recorded.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 13, 2015)

Seriously fascinating report sir!


----------



## shadow1993 (Oct 14, 2015)

lovely report, thanks


----------



## rockfordstone (Oct 14, 2015)

love it dude


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 14, 2015)

That's just lovely Mr x..and your usual good photos


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 14, 2015)

Top Notch !! True what Krela says it is very much like its WW11 era counterpart !! Excellents pics mate !!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 14, 2015)

Brilliant work quite brilliant but scary that we had to go down the route


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 14, 2015)

At least you'd know how big a window you'd have to breach that vault!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Oct 15, 2015)

Outstanding Report...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 16, 2015)

Really interesting report,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 17, 2015)

Amazing, thank you!


----------

